# Murray King Kat ,Finishing up



## ditdater (Aug 2, 2021)

Just getting thru with this King Kat , with nos springer and nos deep dark purple rear fender ,nos grashopper slik ,nos kickstandv on the way . found a awesome nos offbrand vintage seat from greece ,that works great w/it .not sure if will put on new decal/sticker set that I got for it yet .since couldn't find orig. Sissy bar ,or pedals am kind of digging the new ones I found , more chrome w/ bow pedals.


----------



## ditdater (Sep 11, 2021)

NEEDED ::::: does anyone knows who was remaking the bracket that attaches the clear reflector to big Springer , I am in need of at least two brackets ,   thanks ,    also still looking for a nice m.o. mfg stamped wheel set


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 12, 2021)

ditdater said:


> NEEDED ::::: does anyone knows who was remaking the bracket that attaches the clear reflector to big Springer , I am in need of at least two brackets ,   thanks ,    also still looking for a nice m.o. mfg stamped wheel set



I understand why you did not want to risk my wheels with the peppering, that bike is incredible. Good luck


----------



## ditdater (Sep 12, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I understand why you did not want to risk my wheels with the peppering, that bike is incredible. Good luck



Actually ,I finished that one about  month ago . I still need a set for another just like it ,only needing wheel set ( still would like to see more pics of your wheels am still interested in buying them  )and the reflector brackets .  looks exactly the same but with standard sissy bar . leaving it also with out the stripe stickers on the frame , I think the gloss black and chrome is enough ,without the extra colors with stripes ,


----------

